# False negative relaxin



## Nana4047 (Feb 3, 2017)

Has anyone had an issue with this test near the end of pregnancy?? Rescued a female gsd a little over a month ago took her to vet test came back positive! Smh. Took her to a different vet yesterday for a skin issue while out of town and do to medications possibly to be given they did another test and it came back negative! I am the 2nd owner since her last heat cycle which I am told was end of Nov early Dec. I know an exray can tell for sure but the meds they have her cost me a weeks pay! Thanks I advance for any help!!


----------

